# ► REGULILE FORUMULUI / Romanian Forum Rules - PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING ◄



## Trisia

*Aici găsiți informații importante pentru toți utilizatorii forumului de limbă română.
This thread contains important information for all users of the Romanian forum.*

1. Regulile generale WordReference (în limba română) / WordReference Rules (in English)

2. Întrebări şi răspunsuri întâlnite frecvent despre forumurile WordReference (în limba engleză) / FAQ (in English)

3. Context și informații / Context and background

4. *Folosirea semnelor diacritice / Using diacritical marks*


----------



## Trisia

*Obiectivele, politica şi filozofia WordReference*​.
* I. Forumurile WordReference.com sunt destinate schimbului de informaţii despre traduceri, vocabular, echivalenţă terminologică şi alte probleme lingvistice. Aceste forumuri sunt considerate extensii ale paginilor de dicţionar WordReference*.

*
1. Căutaţi mai întâi răspunsul în dicţionar*.

Pentru început, căutaţi în dicţionarele WordReference. În josul paginii de dicţionar găsiţi o listă cu firele de discuţie care au în titlu cuvântul sau cuvintele căutate. De asemenea, puteţi folosi funcţia de căutare avansată.​*2. O singură întrebare per fir de discuţie / Fără digresiuni*

Vă rugăm să nu vă abateţi de la subiectul discuţiei.
 Puneţi o singură întrebare într-un fir de discuţie. Dacă aveţi mai multe întrebări, vă rugăm să creaţi câte un fir de discuţie pentru fiecare din ele.
Dacă doriţi să discutaţi un subiect asemănător, începeţi o altă discuţie, pe un fir separat.
Dacă doriţi să discutaţi un subiect diferit, sau să adresaţi un comentariu oarecare unui alt membru al forumului, vă rugăm să folosiţi în acest scop mesageria privată (PM). *Nu divagaţi de la subiect *(forumul nu este un _chatroom_).
Creaţi un singur fir de discuţie pentru fiecare întrebare. Vă rugăm să nu creaţi fire identice, nici măcar pe forumuri diferite din cadrul WordReference.​*3. Puneţi întrebări clare şi oferiţi context. *
Explicaţi succint întrebarea, pentru a evita neînţelegerile.
Vă rugăm să scrieţi frazele complete şi să oferiţi toate informaţiile necesare pentru înţelegerea contextului (mai ales în cazul termenilor tehnici). Astfel îi ajutaţi pe ceilalţi membri să vă ofere răspunsul potrivit.
Titlurile firelor de discuţie trebuie să includă cuvîntul/expresia ce trebuie tradus(ă). Vă rugăm să evitaţi titlurile gen „Traduceţi, vă rog”, „Cum se spune...”, „Sunt nou pe aici”, „Ce înseamnă...” etc.​*4. Respectaţi proprietatea intelectuală.*
Nu permitem citarea de materiale plagiate. Textele provenind din surse legale pot fi citate numai dacă se respectă următoarele reguli:

Citatele scurte din dicţionar sunt permise. Nu uitaţi să semnalaţi sursa citatelor.
Pentru citatele şi traducerile în proză sunt permise maxim patru fraze. Nu sunt permise link-urile către material audio sau video, fără aprobarea prealabilă a unui moderator.

Puteţi cita şi traduce *maxim patru rânduri de text, versuri dintr-o poezie sau cântec*.
Toate materialele inserate care încalcă aceste condiţii vor fi şterse.​*5. Corectura; temele pentru acasă.*
Forumurile nu au ca scop traducerea de texte, corectura lor sau făcutul temelor pentru acasă. Postarea textelor este permisă în măsura în care este necesară pentru clarificarea unei probleme de gramatică sau lexic... şi numai dacă adăugaţi traducerea/interpretarea dumneavoastră.
​*6. Reclamele şi activitatea promoţională.*
Activitatea promoţională de orice fel este interzisă pe forum. Nu se permite plasarea niciunui mesaj promoţional (adresa de e-mail, slogane publicitare, hiperlinkuri) în post-uri, avatar, numele de utilizator sau semnătură.
Reprezentanţii WordReference şi moderatorii au ultimul cuvînt în ceea ce priveşte ce constituie sau nu activitate promoţională pe forum.
.
​*II. Forumurile încurajează învăţarea, şi menţin o atmosferă serioasă, academică şi constructivă, precum şi un ton respectuos şi amabil.*

*7. Întrajutorare prietenească*
Dacă cineva nu stăpâneşte perfect limba engleză/română (sau oricare alta), nu trataţi acea persoană cu dispreţ.
Este recomandabil să folosiţi formulele obişnuite de salut şi de politeţe(„bună”, „salut”, „mulţumesc”). Trataţi-i pe ceilalţi aşa cum aţi dori să se poarte ei cu dumneavoastră.
​*8. Reguli de politeţe*
Nu blocaţi accesul altor membri. Dacă trebuie să creaţi mai multe fire de discuţie, încercaţi să nu aveţi mai mult de cinci pe prima pagină la orice moment dat.
Nu postaţi consecutiv în acelaşi fir. Dacă nu răspunde nimeni la întrebarea dumneavoastră, nu postaţi din nou doar ca să cereţi ajutor. Mai bine adăugaţi mai multe informaţii la întrebarea iniţială. Dacă nu apare nici un răspuns, puteţi cere ajutorul unui moderator, prin folosirea funcţiei „Report-a-Post” (apăsaţi pe cuvântul "Report" din stânga-jos a postării).
Discuţiile trebuie purtate în aceeaşi limbă pe care a folosit-o persoana  care a deschis discuţia (OP = _original poster_). Vă rugăm să nu începeţi  dialoguri paralele în alte limbi în cadrul aceleaşi discuţii care are la origine o limbă diferită.
​*9. Folosiţi un limbaj civilizat.*
Se permite discutarea cuvintelor şi a expresiilor considerate vulgare, însă conversaţia trebuie să rămână decentă şi serioasă. Puteţi lua în discuţie cuvinte ofensatoare, dar nu le folosiţi cu intenţii rele.
Numele de utilizator pe care le considerăm vulgare, promoţionale sau nepoliticoase vor fi înlăturate.
​*10. Fără mesaje instigatoare sau atacuri personale*
Nu vor fi tolerate comentariile defăimătoare, calomniatoare, obscene, indecente, violente, abuzive sau insultătoare, precum şi ameninţările sau hărţuirile. Persoanele care folosesc un limbaj nepotrivit, atacă alte persoane sau ţin discursuri instigatoare vor fi împiedicate să mai ia parte la discuţii. Forumul nu este un loc menit rezolvării conflictelor private sau personale în public, sau vendetelor. Problemele de natură privată trebuie să rămână aşa cum sunt, adică private.
​*11. Folosiţi formele corecte de adresare scrisă.*
Forumurile sunt legate direct de dicţionare, şi sunt frecventate de persoane care vor să înveţe limba respectivă. De aceea, este obligatoriu să scrieţi corect gramatical, să folosiţi majuscule acolo unde este cazul şi să respectaţi normele de ortografie şi de punctuaţie. *Folosirea semnelor diacritice nu este opţională*.
Cuvintele de tip SMS şi abrevierile sunt acceptate doar ca subiect de discuţie. Nu se permite nici scrierea DOAR CU LITERE MARI.​


----------



## Trisia

*III. Primim cu plăcere în mijlocul nostru pe acei membri care au aceleaşi scopuri ca noi şi sunt de acord să respecte regulile forumului.*
.
*12. Semnalaţi orice problemă*
Informaţi-i pe moderatori în legătură cu întrebările fără context, care folosesc un limbaj nepotrivit sau sunt puse într-un forum greşit. Semnalaţi problemele folosind funcţia „Report-a-Post” (cuvântul "Report" din stânga-jos a postărilor). Vă rugăm să nu răspundeţi la aceste întrebări; mai bine semnalaţi-le. Aceasta ajută la buna funcţionare a forumului.​*13. Citiţi regulile*
Fiecare forum aplică regulile într-un mod uşor diferit. Înainte de a posta pe un forum, vă rugăm să citiţi regulile de postare specifice acelui forum – le găsiţi în partea de sus a paginii.​.
*14. Calitatea de membru al forumului este un privilegiu*
Folosirea forumului şi exprimarea părerilor dumneavostră aici nu sunt drepturi. Sunt privilegii acordate de administratorul WR, cu condiţia respectării acestor reguli, şi pot fi retrase în orice moment, fără avertisment prealabil.​.
*15. Despre moderatorii forumurilor*
Moderatorii sunt acei membri care supervizează activitatea din forumurile individuale. Aceştia au dreptul să modifice sau să şteargă orice post din forumurile pe care le supraveghează. Vă rugăm ca, dacă aveţi întrebări legate de activitatea unui forum anume, să le puneţi moderatorului forumului respectiv.
Moderatorii sunt membri ai forumului. Dacă nu anunţă explicit acest lucru, sau nu este clar din context, mesajele lor sunt postate ca membri obişnuiţi. Comentariile moderatorilor nu reflectă neapărat opinia WordReference.com.
Regulile pot fi discutate în forumul de Comentarii şi Sugestii. Întrebările cu privire la acţiunile administratorului sau moderatorilor trebuie discutate prin e-mail sau Mesaje Private – nu în public.
Puteţi găsi mai multe informaţii despre moderatori aici (în limba engleză)​.
*16. Fiecare membru răspunde personal de mesajele postate*
Ceea ce publicaţi aici reprezintă strict opinia şi este responsabilitatea dumneavostră.
Prin aderarea la forum și participare vă declaraţi de acord să nu faceţi compania WordReference sau pe membrii forumului responsabili de ceea ce este scris pe forum.
Când postaţi în WordReference sau pe forumuri, oferiţi prin aceasta sitului o licenţă de folosire a ceea ce scrieţi, pe termen nedefinit, care nu poate fi retrasă.
Orice traduceri, definiţii sau explicaţii pe care le oferiţi pot fi folosite de WordReference în dicţionare sau alte materiale informative.​.
*17. Copyright*
Nu puteţi copia sau transmite informaţiile de pe forum fără să aveţi mai întâi permisiunea autorului original al mesajelor şi a administratorului WordReference.com.​.
*18. Identitatea dumneavoastră*
Vă puteţi înscrie cu un singur nume de utilizator.
Nu pretindeţi că sunteţi altcineva decât în realitate: asta include sexul, naţionalitatea şi limba maternă.
Este obligatoriu să ne spuneţi care e limba dumneavoastră maternă. Cine sunteţi şi de unde proveniţi sunt informaţii foarte importante pentru persoanele care citesc traducerile şi informaţiile despre limbă pe care le oferiţi.​.
*19. Nu faceţi publice datele personale*
Vă rugăm să nu faceţi publice informaţiile personale cum ar fi adresa de e-mail, numărul de telefon etc. Dacă doriţi acest lucru, unele informaţii pot fi adăugate la pagina de profil.
Nu este permisă publicarea de fragmente din mesajele private sau e-mailuri.
Publicarea datelor personale ale unui alt membru al forumului fără acordul acestuia va rezulta în eliminarea de pe forum.​.
*20. Răspundere legală*
Informaţiile personale pe care le introduceţi în sistem vor fi salvate într-o bază de date. Administratorul şi moderatorii nu sunt responsabili legal în cazul compromiterii datelor ca urmare a unui atac informatic. Nu transmiteţi date sensibile folosind mesajele private.​


----------



## Trisia

*Context și informații*

Toate întrebările trebuie să fie însoțite de context și informații. Ce înțelegem prin asta:


 scrieți fraza completă, *nu *un cuvânt sau două;
în măsura în care sunt relevante (de obicei sunt), scrieți și propozițiile care precedă acea frază și/sau vin după ea (nu mai mult de patru în total);
 informații: unde ați găsit textul, cine a scris/spus acele cuvinte, în ce situație? O emisiune la televizor? O carte? O revistă? Despre ce era vorba în articol/emisiune?

*Context and background*

All questions need context and background. Here's what we mean by that:


write a complete sentence, not just a couple of words;
if you think it helps (and it usually does), add the two preceding sentences and the one following it (a maximum of four is allowed by forum rules);
background information: where did you find the text? Who wrote/said those words and when? Was it in a book, a TV show, a magazine? What was the article/book/show about?


----------



## Trisia

*Semnele diacritice și de punctuație *

Suntem un forum academic și prin urmare folosirea semnelor diacritice și de punctuație nu este opțională (regula 11).

În cazul în care nu aveți tastatura românească instalată, puteți folosi caseta cu semne diacritice de deasupra ferestrei unde scrieți mesajele în mod obișnuit (în dreapta, apăsând simbolul *Ω*). Nu trebuie decât să apăsați pe ele pentru a le insera în text.

_*Notă:* Dacă cineva care ne învață limba nu știe să folosească diacriticele vă rugăm să-l corectați discret, fără a deraia discuția înspre alte subiecte decât întrebarea inițială._

----------------------------------------------------------------------


*Punctuation and diacriticals*

We're a serious language forum and the use of proper grammar and punctuation is required, as well as the use of diacritical marks (rule 11).

If you are unable to install a Romanian keyboard layout, you can now use the diacritics right above the posting window, next to where you usually pick the font, size, text-alignment, etc. Just click on the *Ω *symbol.


----------

